# budget for Sydney - reality check



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dear all,

My boss is at it again asking if I want to relocate to Sydney so I said why not, send me a proposal 

I just spent the last couple of hours reading the cost of living sticky, spreadsheet, and dozens of Sydney and non Sydney related threads, and this is what I came up with. Would really appreciate it if people based in Sydney or with knowledge about living costs in Sydney could give your feedback. I'm single, mid thirties, not a party person but like to go out for the odd dinner etc.


Rent $1,600.00 -- 1bed in a decent suburb near Sydney Olympic Park, where work is located (suggestions on areas are welcome!)
Groceries $600.00 
Electricity $80.00 
Petrol $200.00 
car repayment $600.00 
Car Insurance $50.00 
Mobile $50.00 
Gas $40.00 
Water $60.00 
Internet $50.00 
Medical $100.00 
council tax $100.00 
Misc $300.00 Odd dinner/night out, movie, or a little bit of shopping 
Personal $200.00 nails, pedicure, haircuts, etc
Total monthly $4,030.00 

Does this sound reasonable? Overestimated? Underestimated? Just plain stupid? 

Would appreciate all your feedback,

Thanks a lot

Izzy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

PS to my fellow mods, apologies I did not post this on the cost of living sticky, I just didn't want to confuse other forum members, especially newbies, in case they thought this is a real budget of actual expenditures, rather than just my guesstimations based on the info available here. Feel free to move it though if you feel that's best!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

and yes, before Maz starts mocking me, I know is a bit silly to budget for nails and pedicures but I am errrmmm a bit obsessed about my nails


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> and yes, before Maz starts mocking me, I know is a bit silly to budget for nails and pedicures but I am errrmmm a bit obsessed about my nails


Lol, I haven't said anything...yet. 

P.S Izzy, you're not meant to reply to your own thread. That's the same as talking to yourself. 

Can't comment on your budget since I'm still resident of the sandpit, but one thing I have to say is, FINALLYYYYYYYYY! Thought you'd never make the move.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Lol, I haven't said anything...yet.
> 
> P.S Izzy, you're not meant to reply to your own thread. That's the same as talking to yourself.
> 
> Can't comment on your budget since I'm still resident of the sandpit, but one thing I have to say is, FINALLYYYYYYYYY! Thought you'd never make the move.


I know, I know, but give me a break, I am a newbie here 

And my boss better not get back to me with a crappy offer, lol


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll give it a go.

Rent $1,600.00 -- 1bed in a decent suburb near Sydney Olympic Park, where work is located (suggestions on areas are welcome!) --> Go to 2000
Groceries $600.00 --> Go to 400
Electricity $80.00 --> Go to 110
Petrol $200.00 --> Varies but go to 300
car repayment $600.00 --> Varies, depends on car
Car Insurance $50.00 --> Go to $100
Mobile $50.00 --> OK
Gas $40.00 --> OK
Water $60.00 --> Usually included in Rent
Internet $50.00 --> Go to $70
Medical $100.00 --> Varies, go to $150
council tax $100.00 --> Only for owners, included as part of rental
Misc $300.00 Odd dinner/night out, movie, or a little bit of shopping 
Personal $200.00 nails, pedicure, haircuts, etc --> OK



dizzyizzy said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My boss is at it again asking if I want to relocate to Sydney so I said why not, send me a proposal
> 
> ...


----------



## outoflv (Apr 14, 2011)

I only have a little bit of input, as I've barely been here a month, but you had me at hair and nails.

First, if you are coming on a 457 visa, you will need private medical insurance. We pay about $350 for a family of 4 for minimum cover (no dental, vision, etc) plus cost. For example, my daughter's check up with vaccinations cost $130, and our insurance reimbursed us $78.

Also anything to do with beauty is expensive. Haircuts are ok (about $35 in a walk-in salon) but color is $$$. I haven't found a salon that will do my hair for less than $200, some ask close to $400. (I have long hair w/ highlights.) Pedicures average around $35-40, full set acrylic nails are $60 at the place down the street. I did find a deal at the mall in Darling Harbor: $50 for a mani pedi. Since you are obsessed with nails, I will tell you that good nail polish costs around $20 (ex, OPI). And don't even get me started on make-up.

Sorry, that's all I have to offer. Just thought I'd give you a little female perspective. In the words of Dolly Parton, "I spend a lot of money to look this cheap."

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

I might seem to be dropping in out of nowhere, but big congrats to dizzyizzy for the move (to be). :clap2:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys for the inputs, much appreciated. I will update my budget accordingly amd wait for the boss to send me the proposal.

Yes I know all beauty related stuff is expensive there we are kind of spoilt in Dubai on that area! LOL at Dolly Parton's quote!

Thanks for the good wishes and will keep you updated 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi All,

Sorry to butt in but dare one think about opening up a parlour/saloon? Certainly appears to be a short cut for the easy cash.


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

DS3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to butt in but dare one think about opening up a parlour/saloon? Certainly appears to be a short cut for the easy cash.
> 
> ...


I'll word my response to stay well within the topic of the thread. A 'reality check' for anyone looking at easy money to manage 'budget for Sydney' is that there are NO big bucks to be made from easy money. Anything that involves earning even marginally serious money requires either a diploma/certification OR a lot of experience. The only easy money is to be had through jobs like being a very grassroots level sales person (and cheerful looking OZ youth who seem to be bubbling with energy and exuding a love of life are preferred here), dish washing, store clerk, and the likes. And you would only scrape by on that kind of money.

Even if you acquired a license to act as a practitioner in the beauty business, you will be up against established businesses like Stefan's. You might want to visit an outlet to find out what you are up against    And let us not forget the initial investment into renting/buying a shop at a good location...


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

leptokurtic said:


> I'll word my response to stay well within the topic of the thread. A 'reality check' for anyone looking at easy money to manage 'budget for Sydney' is that there are NO big bucks to be made from easy money. Anything that involves earning even marginally serious money requires either a diploma/certification OR a lot of experience. The only easy money is to be had through jobs like being a very grassroots level sales person (and cheerful looking OZ youth who seem to be bubbling with energy and exuding a love of life are preferred here), dish washing, store clerk, and the likes. And you would only scrape by on that kind of money.
> 
> Even if you acquired a license to act as a practitioner in the beauty business, you will be up against established businesses like Stefan's. You might want to visit an outlet to find out what you are up against    And let us not forget the initial investment into renting/buying a shop at a good location...


Hi,

So ball park figure how much would it cost to open a parlour again? What abt a Pizza place or a grocery store? Certainly sounds like big bucks if not huge bucks for sure. And if one gets scared by competition then sadly i dont think one can survive in this world . 

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the overheads that kill you mainly rent and taxes. And the ATO takes a strong interest in cash businesses like hairdressing. That said I've seen most of the hairdressing doing well but the hard part is startup of the initial clientele and then loyalty does its work. 

Anyway since this is a topic about Sydney budget :focus:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

first max and now dizzy you.. what will happen to other forums if everyone comes here ..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

amaslam are you sure about electricity at 110?? thats much more than what most people i know pay, same for gas, is sydney really that expensive? i know people who use gas heating and pay about 30-40$. they do not have the heating on all day as they are not around, evening they put the heater on for just 2-3 hours. as for electricity, damn 110$ is way too much, again my friends pay 40-60$/month that too with electric heating in the room for a couple of hrs each day..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

I'm averaging at least $100 each month now. I do run heaters (electric) and have gas for cooking mainly. Electric is expected to jump even more (much more than inflation percentage) so having $110 for electric keeps you safe now and also a bit for the future.

You'll notice it's the heaters in Winter that really push up the bills. TVs and everything else don't make a big dent.

Gas heaters are uncommon so you'll have a few electric heaters for the various rooms. As a single maybe you'll be fine at $80. But I know I used to be $80 two years ago and now I'm at $100 without usage change.



anj1976 said:


> amaslam are you sure about electricity at 110?? thats much more than what most people i know pay, same for gas, is sydney really that expensive? i know people who use gas heating and pay about 30-40$. they do not have the heating on all day as they are not around, evening they put the heater on for just 2-3 hours. as for electricity, damn 110$ is way too much, again my friends pay 40-60$/month that too with electric heating in the room for a couple of hrs each day..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

makes sense cos in mel gas heaters are common, the ones with electric ones go very cheap (rent i mean)


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

That's OK, I can always be tempted to Dubai on an expat package. I think max 5 yrs. Would make a nice chunk of change to buy the really expensive Real Estate here.



anj1976 said:


> first max and now dizzy you.. what will happen to other forums if everyone comes here ..


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

amaslam said:


> That's OK, I can always be tempted to Dubai on an expat package. I think max 5 yrs. Would make a nice chunk of change to buy the really expensive Real Estate here.


Not with the current exchange rate...



Hi Izzy, be sure to come and talk to me when you get your offer!

I think some of the costs are low too.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andrew Landin said:


> Not with the current exchange rate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do Andrew!  Our chat helped me so much, I really appreciate it  

Thanks guys for the feedback - I'd rather budget on the high side just in case, so keep the suggestions coming!!

I think my move would not be until next year but I want to be prepared.

PS Maz really wants me to come, she even gave me a copy of the Sydney Resident's Guide!!! top gal she is


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Will do Andrew!  Our chat helped me so much, I really appreciate it
> 
> Thanks guys for the feedback - I'd rather budget on the high side just in case, so keep the suggestions coming!!
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!! Maz is...??????? A girl????  ->  -> 

I have been 'dealing with' her as if she is a man...

Honestly, along wth the avatar and username, there should be a **clear** indication of whether a person is a male or female. Or if they want that information hidden so people will treat them in a completely gender unbiased manner.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Will do Andrew!  Our chat helped me so much, I really appreciate it
> 
> Thanks guys for the feedback - I'd rather budget on the high side just in case, so keep the suggestions coming!!
> 
> ...


Aww, that's awefully nice of you Izzy. You're a top gal too. 

Now, hurry up and make that move, especially now that I am seriously considering Sydney (Miss Indecisive, moi)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

leptokurtic said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!! Maz is...??????? A girl????  ->  ->
> 
> I have been 'dealing with' her as if she is a man...


Ha ha, don't worry about it. You're the not first and will certainly not be the last to make that mistake. 

But, yep, breaking news is that I am a girl.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Maz now i see everyone becoming extra sweet.. happened with me as well ..


----------

